

How much does Linux cost? - newsit
http://blogs.zdnet.com/open-source/?p=3018&tag=nl.e019

======
petercooper
I asked someone to redevelop Linux from scratch for me on eLance.com, and a
Romanian company quoted me $487.22. Bargain!

~~~
listic
Where does the current trend to pick on Romanians come from?

~~~
iends
Perhaps the company that quoted him really was Romanian?!?

------
macco
The worth has almost nothing to do with the production costs. Linux is much
more worth than 10.8 billion.

